
Show HN: FeedMe – Kayak for Restaurant Delivery - jasonallen
https://feedmenow.io
======
ezekg
The problem with every site I've seen like this is that when I search my
address (~10 mins outside of the city), I get excited about all of the
results, but when I go to order I'm told that they don't deliver to my
location.

------
joblessjunkie
GeekWire recently ran a profile with some more background:

[http://www.geekwire.com/2017/feedme-food-delivery-
aggregator...](http://www.geekwire.com/2017/feedme-food-delivery-aggregator-
launched-former-hbo-porch-technology-leaders/)

------
troysandal
I like the ability to quickly comparison shop. Will use this soon and report
back.

